# space marine thunderfire cannon opinions



## captain wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

this is captain wolf looking for your opinion on the space marine thunderfire cannon.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think opinion varies although I have not used it myself. It seems to be one of those units that looks good, but there is something better that can fulfill its roll better. I am thinking of taking one as part of a 1750 point list, but it will need to be tested a little first to see how it gets on.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

captain wolf said:


> this is captain wolf looking for your opinion on the space marine thunderfire cannon.


Whats your opinion on it?


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Personal experience: never used one.
Model: dumb looking, expensive, annoyed that it's metal.
Fluff: unnecessary unit added just for giggles.
Theoryhammer: I hear they're useful against hordes and vehicle squads.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Personly i don't have one an thus never used one, but i do love the modal. But ya there are a few bettwer options but then again i play Imperial Fists so it would sute my army perfectly...pitty my HS choices are all ready full in just my 1000pts lsit let alone higher (a pari of Vindicators and a 5 man Dev squad with 4 missiles)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I fucking love them, even if the cannon themselves do die kinda easily.
Think of it this way: You're paying 25 points for the cannon, and 75 points for the Techmarine, who is himself a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Thunderfire cannon was one of my first models, and I love it... Currently planing to get a second one...


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

set them up in cover which you then reinforce with the self same techmarine and your cannon gets a 3+ cover save...

~O


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oldenhaller said:


> set them up in cover which you then reinforce with the self same techmarine and your cannon gets a 3+ cover save...
> 
> ~O


Unfortunately only works if you have a ruin in your deployment zone, but it does work well.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the model and the rules for it but however I find it just takes a heavy support slot that could be spent elsewhere and it is very fragile. A lascannon destroys it if it hits.


----------



## Hialmar (Feb 19, 2008)

For what it does (Quasi-Artillery role, not just a heavy choice) it is the second cheapest option available. 

The Whirlwind is cheaper, but does not offer the quite options that the Thunderfire does and has a range that is a bit shorter, although on most boards this won't be a huge difference. You get an extra basic elite choice along with the Thunderfire for a cheap upgrade and the models are both about the same in being not the best looking things out there.

The Vindicator costs slightly more does not have nearly the range and is fairly vulnerable in prosecuting its role on the battlefield. Given the cover save you can get for the Thunderfire on a fairly large number of boards in the current game, and the ability to remain out of harm's way (for at least some of the game) from the majority of your opponent's force due to the range of the weapon, the Vindicator is probably more at risk. On the other hand the Vindicator produces a level of anxiety in your opponent that the Thunderfire will never replicate and can alter the way he approaches a game much more readily.

Devastators are the last of the available Heavy choices that could arguably serve in the "artillery" role, although obviously they need line of sight and do not have quite the same feel as the other choices. They are easily the most expensive choice even with a basic kit-out of heavy weapons and depending on what your weapons of choice are, they can lack range, anti-armor, anti-personnel or have a little bit of all of these. The Devastators cannot match the Thunderfire for some of the "special" rules it brings to the table such as affecting its targets movement etc...

Ultimately I like the Thunderfire for use against horde type armies or even if I was playing against a highly mobile army that I could force to take some tests. That having been said I routinely choose the Vindicator and Devastator Squads with various load-outs over the Thunderfire. I will however choose the Thunderfire over the Whirlwind almost always. Given the above, once you start looking at the rest of the Heavy Support options, such as Land Raider and Predator versions, the Thundefire becomes even less of a viable option in my opinion.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hialmar said:


> For what it does (Quasi-Artillery role, not just a heavy choice) it is the second cheapest option available.
> 
> The Whirlwind is cheaper, but does not offer the quite options that the Thunderfire does and has a range that is a bit shorter, although on most boards this won't be a huge difference. You get an extra basic elite choice along with the Thunderfire for a cheap upgrade and the models are both about the same in being not the best looking things out there.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: My feelings exactly.


----------



## captain wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Whats your opinion on it?


I think it would be good to include in a homemade space marine fort thing, and maybe a good thing to have as a unit to support a spearhead. truthfully, I don't have one, I am trying to see if other players think it is a unit that is good in battle.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

They rock.
And I can tell you, as an Eldar (among other things) player, anything that can take away my Pathfinders' 2+ cover save is something you want.
Great against hordes of all types.
Not so great against vehicles, but that's what Devastators are for.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> They rock.
> And I can tell you, as an Eldar (among other things) player, anything that can take away my 2+ cover save is something you want.
> Great against hordes of all types.
> Not so great against vehicles, but that's what Devastators are for.


Well, that isn't REALLY what Devastators are for.
An anti-vehicle Devastator squad has Lascannon, and that's ludicrously expensive (2 Marines for a single 'cannon? FUCK THAT!); Missile Launchers are the next best thing for them, and they aren't the most reliable anti-vehicle ever.

Hell, the Thunderfire does pretty well at anti-transport, 4 S6 shots is not to be scoffed at.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Well, that isn't REALLY what Devastators are for.
> An anti-vehicle Devastator squad has Lascannon, and that's ludicrously expensive (2 Marines for a single 'cannon? FUCK THAT!); Missile Launchers are the next best thing for them, and they aren't the most reliable anti-vehicle ever.
> 
> Hell, the Thunderfire does pretty well at anti-transport, 4 S6 shots is not to be scoffed at.


I take 2 Lascannons and 2 Plasma Cannons in mine.
Easier to put them in cover than any of the vehicle options.
The same hardened cover as your Thunderfire, in point of fact.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

A bit of a waste of points in my opinion, maybe 1 Lascannon, to take advantage of the Sergeant's BS5 thing, but that's it.
Plasma Cannon are much more viable, since they're a full 10 points cheaper, and oh-so deliciously powerful.
But generally I'd only take 1 of those guys in a unit, the rest being the cheaper options.


----------



## Wicker Dolphin (Nov 16, 2010)

I play against a 'Nid player and over half of the terrain pieces we own are Ruins... It's basically my favorite model ever.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wicker Dolphin said:


> I play against a 'Nid player and over half of the terrain pieces we own are Ruins... It's basically my favorite model ever.


That's how I like to play, ruins are good, better than middle-of-nowhere terrain.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I bought one for the techmarine to build him as an iron priest for my ancients assault force, I've picked up a second and will be grabbing a third after how well they've performed in general games. Not hugel comeptitive but definately a lot of fun. Wondering if any of the appocalypse books have an apocalypse formation for them?

~O


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oldenhaller said:


> Wondering if any of the appocalypse books have an apocalypse formation for them?


No, there isn't one.
It would be interesting to have a formation which causes earthquakes though :biggrin:


----------



## captain wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

It would be cool; it would be more cool if a space marine fort thing had one in it, or even better, four thunderfire cannons:victory::clapping: victory would be a lot easier if there was, because if the other player started with his best units in reserve then brought them out and they were too strong you could retreat to your fort and have your fort's thunderfire cannons chip off their defense then do a counter-charge and finish those units off.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Hialmar said:


> Devastators are the last of the available Heavy choices that could arguably serve in the "artillery" role, although obviously they need line of sight and do not have quite the same feel as the other choices. They are easily the most expensive choice even with a basic kit-out of heavy weapons and depending on what your weapons of choice are, they can lack range, anti-armor, anti-personnel or have a little bit of all of these. The Devastators cannot match the Thunderfire for some of the "special" rules it brings to the table such as affecting its targets movement etc...


Have you seen a unit of Devs with missiles!!! they destroy everything. Anti-horde..yep, Anti-tank...yep. Hell even AV14 is scared by that many S8 shots.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, it's not really, on average;

At most, 12 S8 shots, hitting on 3's = 8 hits. Glancing on a 6, at most 2. You're not going to be doing all that much in the end.

As for how to use a Thunderfire? Put it in a Land Raider.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LAND-RAIDER-ACHILLES-COMPLETE-KIT.html


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaz said:


> As for how to use a Thunderfire? Put it in a Land Raider.


I just read the rules before (didn't see the link last time I looked), and CHRIST THAT THING IS TOUGH!
But for 300 points with only a 6 model transport capacity (meaning 3 Terminators), it'd bloody well want to be!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just imagine putting it in Apocalypse Iron Exemplar Formation.

First Penetrating hit ignored.

I wouldn't use it to transport Terminators Either in that formation.

No what this bad boy needs is - Korsarro Khan and an Honour Guard with more Relic Blades that you can wiggle at, backed by a Chapter Banner. And then jump out of the combat straight after.

No Vulkan needed. =D.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

however no assault ramps unlike other landraiders so more "tactical" jumping is needed to assault.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> however no assault ramps unlike other landraiders so more "tactical" jumping is needed to assault.


Good observation, didn't see that.


----------

